# weird /tmp partition filling up



## Lem0nHead (Jul 21, 2009)

my /tmp partition is going crazy...

sometimes it fills up and goes back normal
I tried to debug saving "find . -ls /tmp" and "df | grep tmp" on a file... while df keeps growing, find shows NOTHING different... 

I also get kernel messages reporting "Jul 21 18:17:58 ... kernel: pid 97107 (mysqld), uid 1004 inumber 79 on /tmp: filesystem full"

any ideas what may be happening?


----------



## Lem0nHead (Jul 21, 2009)

here's an example:
I manually was giving those commands:

A="aae"; df | grep tmp >$A; find /tmp -ls >>$A
A="aaf"; df | grep tmp >$A; find /tmp -ls >>$A


```
# diff aae aaf
1c1
< /dev/twed0s1f   1012974   150764   781174    16%    /tmp
---
> /dev/twed0s1f   1012974     3472   928466     0%    /tmp
7a8
>      8        8 -rw-------    1 xxxxxxxxx         wheel                3218 Jul 21 18:49 /tmp/.spamassassin1365vX7zdptmp
36c37
<      5        4 -rw-------    1 apache           wheel                 566 Jul 21 18:48 /tmp/sess_99bd3ea88cafb886b609ee712957f08e
---
>      5        4 -rw-------    1 apache           wheel                 567 Jul 21 18:49 /tmp/sess_99bd3ea88cafb886b609ee712957f08e
```


----------



## Lem0nHead (Jul 22, 2009)

and a little more information


```
# df | grep tmp; du -s /tmp
/dev/twed0s1f   1012974   618090   313848    66%    /tmp
362     /tmp

# df | grep tmp; du -s /tmp
/dev/twed0s1f   1012974   471914   460024    51%    /tmp
362     /tmp

# df | grep tmp; du -s /tmp
/dev/twed0s1f   1012974      362   931576     0%    /tmp
362     /tmp
```


----------



## aragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like something that uses MySQL is creating large temporary tables.

http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?10,228006,228175#msg-228175
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/temporary-files.html


----------



## Lem0nHead (Jul 22, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Sounds like something that uses MySQL is creating large temporary tables.
> 
> http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?10,228006,228175#msg-228175
> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/temporary-files.html



it seems you're correct
I think that's fixed now 

thanks very much


----------

